# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Posts bewerten & Problem-User

## noox

Ich möchte nochmals daran erinnern, dass man im Forum Einträge von User bewerten kann. 

Vorwiegend wünsch ich mir, dass das benutzt wird, um besonders informative oder hilfreiche Posts positiv zu bewerten. Der User, der den Post geschrieben hat erhält dann ein höheres Ranger-Rating (die grünen Punkte). Häufig bekommt man dann auf einen eigenen interessanten Post ein positives Feedback zurück.

Das System kann aber auch verwendet werden, um Posts, die daneben oder wiederholt sinnlos sind, negativ zu bewerten. User mit einem schlechten Rangers-Rating können selbst zwar bewerten - die Bewertung zählt aber nicht.

Fällt das Rating unter einer bestimmte Grenze, wird der User automatisch einer anderen Usergruppe zugewiesen. Dann funktionieren z.B. keine Attachments oder Private Messages mehr. Außerdem steht dann beim User statt dem Titel "Häufig schlecht bewertet!".  Das soll als Warnung für andere User sein, damit die wissen, mit wem sie es zu tun haben, und dass sie diese User nicht ernst nehmen brauchen.  Fällt das Rating noch weiter, dann kann der User überhaupt nur mehr auf bestehende Threads antworten - die Antworten müssen aber manuell freigeschalten werden.

Diese Post-Bewertung bzw. dieses Rating ist also ein demokratisches Mittel. Wenn das nicht hilft können wir Moderatoren und Admins auch einfach Bannen oder zu anderen Mitteln greifen, um User los zu werden. Manche überspannen zur Zeit wieder den Bogen!

----------


## ingolf

> Ich möchte nochmals daran erinnern, dass man im Forum Einträge von User bewerten kann. 
> 
> Vorwiegend wünsch ich mir, dass das benutzt wird, um besonders informative oder hilfreiche Posts positiv zu bewerten. Der User, der den Post geschrieben hat erhält dann ein höheres Ranger-Rating (die grünen Punkte). Häufig bekommt man dann auf einen eigenen interessanten Post ein positives Feedback zurück.
> 
> Das System kann aber auch verwendet werden, um Posts, die daneben oder wiederholt sinnlos sind, negativ zu bewerten. User mit einem schlechten Rangers-Rating können selbst zwar bewerten - die Bewertung zählt aber nicht.
> 
> Fällt das Rating unter einer bestimmte Grenze, wird der User automatisch einer anderen Usergruppe zugewiesen. Dann funktionieren z.B. keine Attachments oder Private Messages mehr. Außerdem steht dann beim User statt dem Titel "Häufig schlecht bewertet!".  Das soll als Warnung für andere User sein, damit die wissen, mit wem sie es zu tun haben, und dass sie diese User nicht ernst nehmen brauchen.  Fällt das Rating noch weiter, dann kann der User überhaupt nur mehr auf bestehende Threads antworten - die Antworten müssen aber manuell freigeschalten werden.
> 
> Diese Post-Bewertung bzw. dieses Rating ist also ein demokratisches Mittel. Wenn das nicht hilft können wir Moderatoren und Admins auch einfach Bannen oder zu anderen Mitteln greifen, um User los zu werden. Manche überspannen zur Zeit wieder den Bogen!



was sin Attachments??

bitte erzähl uns mehr von den "spezialmitteln" kann ma dann am nächsten tag nimma sitzn oda wie? :Yay2:

----------


## mario

warum sogn de user net selber wenn denen wos net past??

is jo lächerlich do petzen gehn nur wal se ongst hom!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Poison :)

> was sin Attachments??


attachments sind angehängte bilder!




> warum sogn de user net selber wenn denen wos net past??
> 
> is jo lächerlich do petzen gehn nur wal se ongst hom!!!!!!!!!!


noox will ja mit dem thread erreichen das leute beiträge negativ bewerten wenns ihnen nicht passen
anstatt bei den mods zu jammern =)

lg  :Wink:

----------


## ingolf

ma muass si holt guat überlegn wos ma für an beruf angeht..

----------


## Poison :)

bezeichnest du mod. und admin grad als beruf?  :Lol: 

schreibts einfach weniger mist  :Wink:

----------


## mAsKeD

> bezeichnest du mod. und admin grad als beruf? 
> 
> schreibts einfach weniger mist


genau oder du wirst gleich schlecht bewertet *löl*

----------


## mafa

> warum sogn de user net selber wenn denen wos net past??
> 
> is jo lächerlich do petzen gehn nur wal se ongst hom!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lies dir deine eigenen bewertungen durch, da sagen dir viele leute ihre meinung.

aber nachdem es für dich und deinen "bruder" (keine ahnung vieviele posts vom ingolf du selber schreibst, an einem rechner sitzts ihr beide ja anscheinend recht oft) offensichtlich ein spiel mit dem moderatoren ist, möglichst viel sch** zu posten und zu schauen wieviel % davon nicht gelöscht werden, kann ich dir sagen, irgendwann spielt sichs aus, und dann habts beide wieder einmal pause (vielleicht auch einmal länger als sonst, es nervt!)

----------


## georg

In dem Zusammanhang will ich nur noch erwähnen, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt bestimmte User auf die "Ignore-List" zu setzen, dh. deren Beiträge werden dann einfach nicht angezeigt.. abgesehen davon muß man nicht alles lesen und kann den einen oder anderen ja auch ohne Hilfe einer Software ignorieren.
 :Smile:

----------


## mario

> lies dir deine eigenen bewertungen durch, da sagen dir viele leute ihre meinung.



Welche bewertungen?

----------


## mafa

wie du vermutlich selber weisst und aber nicht zugeben willst, kannst du im kontrollzentrum die erhaltenen bewertungen ansehen.

----------


## MelodicFarting

> Welche bewertungen?


klick oben in der Navi auf "Kontrollzentrum". Da siehst dann gleich, was die anderen gsagt haben zu deinen Beiträgen. Bzw. siehst das ja auch an den grünen (oder in deinem Fall roten  :Big Grin: ) Striche im Thema unter dem Avatar bzw. den Profilangaben...

----------


## 4x_racer

Moin 
Wie kann man eine bewertung abgeben ??
und ist das eine neutrale bewertung wenn der punkt so dunkel ist ? 
mfg

----------


## mafa

bewertungen gibst du ab, indem du unter dem avatar des users den du bewerten willst auf diese komische waage drückst. dann kanst du auswählen ob du den beitrag gut oder schlecht findest, und auch ein kommentar abgeben

----------


## 4x_racer

> bewertungen gibst du ab, indem du unter dem avatar des users den du bewerten willst auf diese komische waage drückst. dann kanst du auswählen ob du den beitrag gut oder schlecht findest, und auch ein kommentar abgeben


aha und was bedeutet wenn der ein post von mir mit einem dunklen punkt bewertet wurde ??

mfg

----------


## Vuntzam

> 100% passt es sicher nicht. Aber ein Anhaltspunkt ist es. 
> 
> Das Rating steigt zwar auch mit der Anzahl der Posts und der Anzahl an Jahren, die man dabei ist. Aber das in so geringem Ausmaß, dass die Post-Bewertungen deutlich mehr Gewicht haben.


das hab ich nicht direkt damit gemeint, eher das man automtisch wenn man sich nicht ganz blöd anstellt im laufe der zeit immer mehr positive bewertungen bekommt, und umso länger man dabei ist desto mehr bewertungen hat man insgesamt, aber das hat dann wiederrum eher weniger mit der qualität der posts zu tun denke ich.....
aber ich finde es an und für sich eine gute sache das es das rating gibt da sonst sicher viel mehr unnütze posts gäbe!

----------


## punkt

> wie ich diese Einstellung hasse...


welche einstellung?




> Dann kann man (als aufmerksamer Leser) schon anhand des "Ratings" etwas einordnen, wie viel Gewicht den "Meinungen" zukommt


vereinfacht ausgedrückt: leute mit wenigen bewertungen, oder leute die weniger aktiv sind, haben kein recht genauso ernst genommen zu werden, wie leute mit einem hohen rating?


wie dem auch sein, ich wollte hier keine disskussion über ein paar bewertungspunkte anfangen, die sind mir seit langem schon relativ egal.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

edit pAz:
brauche aufmerksamkeit,bitte her damit  :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

> edit pAz:
> brauche aufmerksamkeit,bitte her damit


 :Lol:  mods. habens drauf, bis auf einige  :Twisted:

----------


## Sanchez

Brody?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Brody

> Brody?



ja bitte?

ich versteh eig. nicht , die ganze aufregung hier. all die beteiligt bei dem hochraten waren, haben eingesehen, dass es TOTALER SCHWACHSINN war und in zukunft wird sich auch jeder dran halten. punkt und ich haben selber jetzt eingesehen, dass die reaktion vom hannes auf die bewertungen (gegen die wir beide nichts unternehmen konnten) gerecht war und daher ist die sache eig. für alle geklärt. mMn sollten wir alle mehr zusammen arbeiten, im sinne von gegenseitig anderen helfen bei ihren fragen zu beantworten und nicht ständig auf uns gegenseitg rumhacken. 

edit: ich gebe auch zu, dass ich einfach zuviel schreib und manchmal auch nicht alles stimmt. hierfür möcht ich mich auch bei allen entschuldigen und in zukunft werde ich einfach weniger und dafür gezielter schreiben. dies hab ich auch schon gestern mit noox so ausgemacht, ich möchte dies hier nur nochmal wiederholen und hoff, dass die sache damit vom tisch ist.
mfg michael

----------


## Dr. Dollar

jaja, durchaus sehr armseelig, wenn man nich mal mehr seine eigene meinung kundtun darf, ohne das irgend ein mod an dem jeweiligen post rumfummeln muss.

is halt bitter, wenn wer recht hat und der inhalt eines postes nicht grad von blumen und ponys handelt, gell paz.  :Yay2: 

des weitern bitte ich hiermit den admin des forums meinen account zu löschen (inklusive all meiner upgeloadeten pics in meiner gallery), da diese forum nur noch von prüden dh opas und flaschen kids, wie dark secret oder 4x racer bevölkert wird.

mfg

----------


## pAz

> jaja, durchaus sehr armseelig, wenn man nich mal mehr seine eigene meinung kundtun darf, ohne das irgend ein mod an dem jeweiligen post rumfummeln muss.


darfst du sehr wohl, jedoch keine anderen beschimpfen....




> is halt bitter, wenn wer recht hat und der inhalt eines postes nicht grad von blumen und ponys handelt, gell paz


wenn du probleme mit anderen usern hast,ignoriere diese oder stell ein,dass du deren posts garnicht siehst...




> da diese forum nur noch von prüden dh opas und flaschen kids, wie dark secret oder 4x racer bevölkert wird


ich denk mehr user hier herinnen haben probleme mit so "coolen gangsta-alleskönnern" wie dir als mit den von dir angesprochen...

schönen tag noch

----------


## grisch

> jaja, durchaus sehr armseelig, wenn man nich mal mehr seine eigene meinung kundtun darf, ohne das irgend ein mod an dem jeweiligen post rumfummeln muss.
> 
> is halt bitter, wenn wer recht hat und der inhalt eines postes nicht grad von blumen und ponys handelt, gell paz. 
> 
> des weitern bitte ich hiermit den admin des forums meinen account zu löschen (inklusive all meiner upgeloadeten pics in meiner gallery), da diese forum nur noch von prüden dh opas und flaschen kids, wie dark secret oder 4x racer bevölkert wird.
> 
> mfg


geile gschicht  :Big Grin: 

irgendwie witzig, da "dr.doller" ist im board immer voi der "hardliner" gewesen und im wirklichen leben, on the track, ein guter biker aber auch voi der lässige, witzige und chillige typ - ohne stress und so! 
sind halt die zwei gesichter, die hier herinnen und im realen leben wohl eh jeder haben wird  :Wink: 

good bye dr. doller

----------


## punkt

jungs kommt mal wieder runter, ist doch weihnachten und so. alle lieb haben.

persönlich würde ich ein anderes bewertungssystem weit besser finden. in einigen anderen foren kann man sich für einen post einfach nur bedanken. der poster erhält dann einen punkt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. zusätzlich steht unter jedem post, wie oft dafür gedankt wurde. das ganze hat für mich einen klaren vorteil: jede stimme/bewertung ist gleichwertig und ein "hochbewerten" kann so eigentlich auch nicht entstehen.

----------


## noox

> jungs kommt mal wieder runter, ist doch weihnachten und so. alle lieb haben.


Yes!




> persönlich würde ich ein anderes bewertungssystem weit besser finden. in einigen anderen foren kann man sich für einen post einfach nur bedanken. der poster erhält dann einen punkt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. zusätzlich steht unter jedem post, wie oft dafür gedankt wurde. das ganze hat für mich einen klaren vorteil: jede stimme/bewertung ist gleichwertig und ein "hochbewerten" kann so eigentlich auch nicht entstehen.


Des Bewertungssystem bleibt jetzt so. Aber so wichtig ist es jetzt auch nicht...

----------


## DarkSecret

Moin. 
Schade das Dr Dollar weg ist. Würde gerne mal wissen was ich ihn getahn habe ? er war der jenige der mich nach jedem post schlecht bewertet hatt  :Rolleyes:  . 
Egal das einzigste Problem ist ja jetzt weg. 
musste mal raus sry !  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## noox

> Schade das Dr Dollar weg ist. Würde gerne mal wissen was ich ihn getahn habe ? er war der jenige der mich nach jedem post schlecht bewertet hatt


Wie kommst du da drauf.

In letzter Zeit hat Dr. Dollar in jedem Post irgendwelche Kraftausdrück verwendet oder waren sogar beleidigend.

----------


## noox

Ich habe jetzt die "Rating-Power", also die Anzahl an Punkte, die ein User maximal vergeben kann auf +20 bzw. -10 begrenzt. Bei User (wie mir) mit sehr hohen Rating betrug die Rating-Power schon 50 oder 60. Das war schon ein sehr hohes Ungleichgewicht im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen User. Außerdem musste man sich so schon genau überlegen, ob man jemand eine Bewertung gibt, oder nicht, weil das gleich so große Auswirkungen hatte.

----------


## DasMatti

Also ich würd sagen, das wir uns mal hier nicht so über das Bewertungssystem beschweren sollten.
Es gibt wichtigere Dinge als das System. Der Name neben der Bewertung wäre zwar nicht schlecht - aber muss nicht sein.

Ich find das Board so wies im Moment ist eigentlich ganz fein.
Lasst den armen Noox doch mal bissl in Ruhe....der hat doch auch grad Weihnachten - bzw. Neujahr...

n abend
matti

----------


## DarkSecret

Da haste recht.

Ich Persönliche finde es das Beste Board  :Smile:  . Hier kann man noch gute und ohne beleidigende leute ne Diskusion Führen. Da die nicht nur von den neusten Sachen ausgehen [Parts].  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich dachte die sache mitn bewerten wäre nu mal geklärt? 
was soll dann der schmarrn den ich grad in meinem kontrollzentrum gsehn hab? 
solch deppen ham sich scho paar backpfeifen verdient.  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Die zwei Minuspunkte sind zwar unsinnig - aber da muss man schon drüberstehen...

----------


## Laubfrosch

nö, warum sollte ich? ich mein das is für n ar sch. 

wenn mich jmd anspricht auf der Straße und mir sagt das ich scheisse bin weil ich rum lauf, bekommt er auchn Satz warme Ohren

----------


## pAz

willst ihnen jetzt angst machen?  :Lol:

----------


## mafa

meinst nicht dass du da ein bisschen kindisch reagierst?
zur info, von dem user hast was ich auf die schnelle gesehen hab auch scho mehrmals positive ratings bekommen, also kein grund zur aufregung.
und beleidigend is auch net gewesen......

----------


## Laubfrosch

nah, es ist einfach nur nervig! 

ma könnt fast denken hier leisten mehr user schlechte bewertungen als gute. posts.... komisch das die schlechtesten beiträge von negativ bewertern kommen

----------


## noox

Das sind alles Mutmaßungen. Von den letzten 40 Bewertungen haben fast alle negativen einen Thread bzw. Post gegolten wo's gerechtfertigt waren. Die zwei drei anderen negativen waren nur wenige Punkte.

----------


## muzzLe

Boah regt euch bitte nicht so auf über negative bewertungen ... man muss doch genug selbstvertraun und intelligenz besitzen, um kritik hinnehmen zu können. wenns von einem idioten kommt, von dem man sowieso weiß, dass er ned der hellste is, is er mir doch erst recht wurscht ... was interessiert mich dessen meinung.

ich bin froh, dass es das bewertungssystem in der form gibt. dadurch steigt wenigstens der ansporn qualitativ hochwertige posts zu senden, unsinnige drecksposts werden dadurch auch dezimiert... und wenn man mal nen negativen gerechtfertigt bekommt, geht die welt ned unter ... ich mein was will man mehr, nur konstruktive kritik bringt einen weiter.

die leute sind hier doch eh so gmiadlich ... in den meisten fällen wird doch eh mit nem post kritik geübt ...

lg, stefan

----------


## Loki

so, nu bin ich endgültig durch mit dem bewertungsthema... mich wundert nicht, warum so mancher hier meint, das diese funktion für die tonne ist. wer mies bewertet, hat meist nichtmal die courage, seinen nick dazu zu schreiben. oh wunder, hat derjenige anscheinend schiss, selber mit seinen miesen beiträgen aufzufallen?

ausschlaggebender grund war mein thread zu einer frage bezüglich eines gewindes, wo ich mir halt nicht sicher war. darf man sowas noch nichtmal mehr fragen?? 

aber solche threads und beiträge wo´s um das beste dh-bike oder sonstige geht, die sind sinnvoll, is klar!  :Evil:

----------


## noox

Denkt's euch nix. Es gibt da einen User der steht vermutlich jeden Tag mit dem falschen Bein auf und hat bei jedem Post was auszusetzen. Mehr als 50% der fragwürdigen negativen Bewertungen gehen auf sein Konto. Ich hab ihn deswegen schon mal zur Rede gesellt, hat aber scheinbar wenig geholfen. Weil er mir damit das Leben schwer macht (hab dadurch mehr Arbeit), werd ich mal seine Posts genauso streng beurteilen, wie er das bei den anderen macht...

----------


## Loki

> Denkt's euch nix. Es gibt da einen User der steht vermutlich jeden Tag mit dem falschen Bein auf und hat bei jedem Post was auszusetzen. Mehr als 50% der fragwürdigen negativen Bewertungen gehen auf auf sein Konto. Werd mal seine Posts genauso streng beurteilen, wie er das bei den anderen macht...


gegen den ärger mit sowas bringts aber auch nix... finde da sollte nen feld bei, wo angegeben wird, von wem der ist, oder zumindest das man sich mit dem mal kurzschliessen kann per pn.

----------


## muzzLe

> gegen den ärger mit sowas bringts aber auch nix... finde da sollte nen feld bei, wo angegeben wird, von wem der ist, oder zumindest das man sich mit dem mal kurzschliessen kann per pn.


leider würde sich hierbei das problem ergeben, dass genau die user, die derartige negative vergeben, diejenigen sind, die sich sofort angegriffen fühlen, mit kretik nicht umgehn können, und "rache-negativen" reagieren.

gäbs nur noch mehr stress ... so hat ihn halt der arme noox :P :Frown: 

ich gewöhn mich halt dran, dass ich gefälligst gedankenlesen können muss, und dass es dinge die es gibt nicht gibt  :Wink:  ... man muss halt einfach drüber lachen^^

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

ich schreibs mal da rein...
irgendwie hab ich seit einiger zeit immer die selbe anzahl an posts, obwohl ich schreib...
immer 103
hm aufeinmal hab ich 104...

----------


## Laubfrosch

hm meine anzahl is auch zurückgegangen... 
glaub das liegt dran das viele posts gelöscht wurden  :Lol:

----------


## noox

mhm... das dürfte eigentlich nicht sein. Posts wurden nicht gelöscht.

Posts im Test-Forum zählen nicht!

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

aso, na dann is es eh klar...
danke

----------


## Laubfrosch

noox: doch der eine fred wurde neulich bereingt.

----------


## noox

kann mich jetzt zwar nicht mehr erinnern, aber normalerweise werden nur vereinzelt Posts gelöscht.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> kann mich jetzt zwar nicht mehr erinnern, aber normalerweise werden nur vereinzelt Posts gelöscht.

 ja weil ich doch nie mei maul halten kann.  :Twisted:

----------


## muzzLe

hey  :Smile: 

durchforstets ihr ab und zu die bewertungen? o.O

weil bei mir is heut eine etwas fragwürdige verschwunden^^

wenn ja, find ichs leiwand, dass ihr euch die mühe  machts  :Smile: 

lg stefan

----------


## noox

Ja mache ich.

----------


## muzzLe

> Ja mache ich.


das nen ich mal service  :Wink:  danke!

----------

